# Got an odd size tank?



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

For some reason I seem to be attracted to tanks that are not...uhm...well...normal. I have had a 40g long for some time, got it dirt cheap, and settled on the idea of a 55 footprint without the height. Afterall my Mbuna seemed to not use the upper portion of my original 29g that I started with anyway.  
Then theres Fmueller's little half 10g... Franks got a really COOL tank for his desk!
Well this week I was given a tank for helping out a friend who was "down on his luck". It has the standard external dimensions of 48"L x 18"W but it's only 17" Tall... so I guess it's a 60g breeder. The top frames are from a standard 75g / 90g unit so that sizes glass tops will fit. But it's not listed in our "tank dimensions" section in the Library. Who knows maybe the factory made use of some scrap glass they had  
Anyway... If you have an odd size tank and are proud to be out of the norm... Lets hear from you! 
Post 'em if you got 'em :wink:


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Oops... forgot to post the pic of my new "find".


----------



## planenut007 (Mar 21, 2009)

Kind of hard to keep water in that one (haha)


----------



## Watari (Mar 9, 2009)

I have a 20 gall tank that is 20 x 10 x 24 its like two standard ten gallons on top of one another. This has got to be on of the most useless tank sizes, but the tank was given to me free so... 

Also have a 37 gallon that is 30 x 12 x 22 3/4. Its setup as a planted tank with 2 angels they seem to really like the height on this tank.


----------



## Norse76 (Jul 20, 2008)

I had a 36x10x10 for shellies one time. :dancing:


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

I've got the 40g long, myself. Nice, cuz it fits under the 75g. Great for growing out plants, since you have a foot less water to shoot through. I was nuking java fern with lotsa light and fertilizers. Turned a small clump from the LFS into a much bigger one pretty quick.

-Ryan


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

planenut007 said:


> Kind of hard to keep water in that one (haha)


naw...just brake and accelerate veeerrryyy smoothly. :lol:


----------



## @nt!x (Feb 9, 2009)

36"L 24"W 36"H Its really deep and kind of hard to get to the bottom..


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Interesting sizes so far... That 36x10x10 would be an awesome "Bookshelf Tank"



Riceburner said:


> planenut007 said:
> 
> 
> > Kind of hard to keep water in that one (haha)
> ...


The hard part is not overfilling it when it rains :lol: Sorry, that was day 1 when I brought it home. Since then it I have removed the background and now it's in the garage getting cleaned up.



@nt!x said:


> 36"L 24"W 36"H Its really deep and kind of hard to get to the bottom..


May be tough to reach the bottom but it's beautiful!


----------



## newbiechick (Apr 2, 2009)

I just got a 48x15x12 for dirt cheap, Ican't believe how quickly I've become hooked to this hobby :lol: ...trying to figure out what to get for it. 
Don't think my fully grown red zebra will appreciate any companions :?


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

newbiechick said:


> Ican't believe how quickly I've become hooked to this hobby :lol:


It's a dangerous hobby for sure. :lol:

-Ryan


----------



## AfricansRule (Aug 25, 2008)

Heres my 50 Gal Hex tank i just acquired. Got a crazy deal on the tank, stand, and some other random tank stuff. all for $35. its going to be heavily planted and some larger driftwood. its going to be stocked with Angels and maybe some rummy nose and a BN. The tank itself measures a little over 4' tall and a little over 16 inches across from flat to flat.


----------



## zinn250 (Feb 16, 2009)

The one I just built is 48 x 18 x 28. I wanted the added depth with the standard 48 x 18 footprint...however, now that I have it, I have discovered it's ridiculously hard to reach the bottom of the tank!!! Have to get a bigger stepstool lol


----------



## BPDuncan (Mar 20, 2009)

Lightly stocked 56 Gallon Tall. Space was limited in the living room, but we went with a light stock of dwarf mbuna and dwarf petricola. Must be doing something correct as all three females have had fry in the past 6 weeks.

All three of my grow out tanks are full.


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

Watari, that would make an excellent wet/dry filter :thumb:

Anywhoo, mine's about 172G and has been filled several times, but remains filthy and unused...


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

i saw a 4ft long by 4 feet high by !!!!8 inches deep... acryllic???!!! 8 inches soo narrow


----------



## football mom (Feb 19, 2006)

I have a 33 long tank, 48" X 13"X 12" high. I have shellies and Julis in it. I like it.


----------



## hey_wood1981 (Apr 7, 2004)

AfricansRule said:


> Heres my 50 Gal Hex tank i just acquired. Got a crazy deal on the tank, stand, and some other random tank stuff. all for $35. its going to be heavily planted and some larger driftwood. its going to be stocked with Angels and maybe some rummy nose and a BN. The tank itself measures a little over 4' tall and a little over 16 inches across from flat to flat.


I want to see pics once you have the aquascape done and occupants in this! Cool looking tank. What are you going to use for water circulation? That thing is tall.


----------



## AfricansRule (Aug 25, 2008)

> I want to see pics once you have the aquascape done and occupants in this! Cool looking tank. What are you going to use for water circulation? That thing is tall.


Well my plan so far is to hide a few powerheads behind some driftwood and plants. I'm still working out the whole scheme of the tank. i just got it on friday of last week. I got the filtration figured out and did a test fill on it to check for leaks. so far so good. I'm doing a whole tank buuild on this tank that i will start a new thread on and document the whole process.


----------



## AfricansRule (Aug 25, 2008)

double post, Mods feel free to delete this one.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

For some reason I keep wanting to rotate that pic of your tank 90 degrees! Looks like it is standing on its side!! :lol:


----------



## nauTik (Mar 18, 2009)

Hoosier Tank said:


> For some reason I keep wanting to rotate that pic of your tank 90 degrees! Looks like it is standing on its side!! :lol:


lol I was thinking the same


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

I never built it, but at one point was planning to make a 7'x1'x1' acrylic tank (single sheet of 1/4") and build it into a bookshelf. A grander plan involved getting two sheets, making the 7' tank first, and then using the bit of left over acrylic from that sheet to facilitate an 8'x1'x1' out of the second sheet... use the 7' practice tank as a sump for the 8' tank, pile rocks up to the overflow at one end and use a SCWD for surge, and keep a pair of gobies and shellies.

Ah well, I can keep dreaming . A more realistic plan will be a 40-breeder (I called around to price them today... at $109 it's more than a 55! but It's really not that much less water and i like the shape better)

-Rick (the armchair aquarist)


----------



## football mom (Feb 19, 2006)

I picked up an odd tank this weekend. It's 24"X24"X12" high. A shallow square. I think it would make a great shellie tank. Eventually I will do something with it.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

The top tank is 48" x 18" @ 13" tall... the middle tank is the same with a glass divider silioned in place... the bottom tank is a standard 75 gal...

I simply LOVE these tanks as they allowed me to conveniently stack them 3 high while still giving me plenty of floorspace in the tank to house medium Cichlids (10" or less)...

I'm currently converting one of them into a Poison Dart Frog tank too


----------



## fishEH (Sep 15, 2008)

If I only had an extra $4500! Its very close to my house. 122" LONG x 48" FRONT TO BACK x 40" HIGH. The sump for it is 250 gallons!
http://cgi.ebay.com/1-000-Gallon-Ac...ms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:4|294:50


----------



## AfricansRule (Aug 25, 2008)

Well i have finally had some time to get some stuff done. I have had driftwood soaking for a week and a half and it was good to go a few days ago. The tank got a very good cleaning and a coat of black paint on the back three sides.

A few days ago i added substrate and the driftwood and got the filter installed and plugged in the heater. The gravel i added was from a established tank to help get this tank started. I also got stuff from a sponge filter from a friend and added that to the tank. I let it be that way for about a day then i took a ride to the LFS.

At the Lfs, i bought a big anubius, a java fern, some Hornwart, a good bunch of Java moss and a handful of plant of which i can't remember the name.

A few days went by and i liked the looks of the plants, but there wasn't any activity in the tank and i was getting bored with it.

Back at the LFS, i looked through the selection of community fish. I wanted something to help it get started, but something that i could leave in when i put the angels in. I looked and debated and looked and debated some more. Finally i decided on 6 Rummy Nose Tetras and 6 Neon Tetras.

That is all the farther i have got on this tank so far. I am gonna test my water for the next week or so and see if i can stock it with the final stock.

Final Stocking tenatively right now is this :
8-10 Rummy Nose Tetras
8-10 Neon Tetras
4-6 Angels (will most likely start off with 8-10 and let pairs form and get down to 4-6)
2-3 Albino BN (clean up crew)

Also, im looking on some input on what u guys would think of adding maybe a pair of rams to this tank. I'm not sure if it would work, if you guys think it would i might try it.

Well here is a pic of the tank before i put any fish in. I hope u like and i am open to any comments, concerns or suggestions. Thanks J.


----------



## football mom (Feb 19, 2006)

I think it's cool! I love the big driftwood, and the plants give it a tiered look.
Don't know about the rams, but I bet the rummy-nose look great in there, I have 5 in my planted tank and I just love them.


----------



## BPDuncan (Mar 20, 2009)

You did an awesome job with the ugly duckling. Way to go.


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

i wouldn't say mines really out of the ordinary, but i don't see to many of them around...
i was able to get my hands on 2 30 Breeders(36x18x12)... i was gonna use it as a sump, but decided about possibly doing a tang tank with one of them...


----------



## bell (Dec 12, 2005)

fishEH said:


> If I only had an extra $4500! Its very close to my house. 122" LONG x 48" FRONT TO BACK x 40" HIGH. The sump for it is 250 gallons!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1-000-Gallon-Ac...ms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:4|294:50


wow that is freaking awesome 
900lbs though, would need to cut a hold in the wall to get it in the house since you'd need a forklift


----------



## r6racer75 (Jul 22, 2004)

Theres an oyster bar here in Orlando that has a saltwater tank and I'm guessing here 30'x 18"x18". Cool to see the fish run from one end to the other. Not sure its to comfy for their needs though. Next time in I'll get some pics


----------

